# steak n shrimp



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

how much do y'all pay for steak and shrimp and your local eatout?
this one came out to be a little over $5.
jumbo shrimp with tenderloin.
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like a deal and looks like a great meal! 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Post marinated with a cold natty lite.


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

some fine looking shrimp and that $5 meal i gotta wonder what kind of critter you marinated .

Love fresh shrimp but also enjoy the spur of the moment option to drop a bag of these in some hot water for a 10 Min thaw , bath in an egg yoke and a roll in 2/3 yellow corn meal and 1/3 Z..... fish fry and eating in under 30 min without going outside the wire.
have about 5 bags on hand now at $5.60 a bag


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

actually you got me going with that photo so i did a 30 min meal = cheers and Happy New Year


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

$103.80. Just had it last night. Anniversary. Got every penny out of her for the whole year!


----------

